# 89 240SX Thermostat Location and Change



## lisa89sx (Mar 8, 2004)

Can someone please let me know where my Thermostat is located and a quick way to change it? THANKS BIG TIME! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ukjspec (Mar 8, 2004)

which motor do you have...KA,SR CA? this makes all the diff in the world...


----------



## lisa89sx (Mar 8, 2004)

VIN says KA24E;VG30i in my 89 240 SX


----------



## ukjspec (Mar 8, 2004)

look under your hood and where you have the VIN # plate it should also have the motor type...I'm gonna go out on a limb and say you have the KA...


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

This will be fun! Passenger side, lil bit above the Alt. If i remember rite. Wish i had a pix for u. You could always look for a chilton or haynes book!

And To both of you: Welcome to Nissan forums


----------



## lisa89sx (Mar 8, 2004)

azRPS13 said:


> This will be fun! Passenger side, lil bit above the Alt. If i remember rite. Wish i had a pix for u. You could always look for a chilton or haynes book!
> 
> And To both of you: Welcome to Nissan forums


THANK YOU for the welcome...errr, "both of you?" 
I'll be around for quite some time to come. Went local looking for the chilton/haynes and none of the local stores had one. Going to have to order one online all the while...my car is down and out 
THANKS for the help


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

lisa89sx said:


> THANK YOU for the welcome...errr, "both of you?"
> I'll be around for quite some time to come. Went local looking for the chilton/haynes and none of the local stores had one. Going to have to order one online all the while...my car is down and out
> THANKS for the help


come down to panhandle florida, and ill teach you everything you need to know bout thermostats.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

lisa89sx said:


> THANK YOU for the welcome...errr, "both of you?"
> I'll be around for quite some time to come. Went local looking for the chilton/haynes and none of the local stores had one. Going to have to order one online all the while...my car is down and out
> THANKS for the help


You and UKJSPEC are "both of you"
Whats wrong with your car? If theres a list...then im sorry!


----------



## lisa89sx (Mar 8, 2004)

Not a long list......car has been great until now.....temp gauge isn't working, well, does but only when it overheats ,takes forever to warm up,when I hit accelerator it bogs out.


----------



## howling_S13 (Feb 12, 2004)

Follow the big hose from the top of your radiator to where it is attached to a metal elbow that is bolted to your block. Should be three little bolts. Remove those, and there is your thermostat. When you are at the auto parts store pick up some liquid gasket. Be sure to scrape off the old liquid gasket before applying the new.


----------



## lisa89sx (Mar 8, 2004)

I took off the top hose that lead from the radiator to the neck and don't see anything that looks like a thermostat. Where is that elusive little thing at? HELPPPP...pleeeaseeee


----------



## howling_S13 (Feb 12, 2004)

You have to take off the neck too. Should just be like 3 10mm bolts holding it on.


----------



## howling_S13 (Feb 12, 2004)

why do you want to change it anyway? Is it overheating?


----------

